# Decoder for Atlas Genset



## MudbugnTX (Dec 28, 2009)

What decoders both sound and non sound have any of you installed in an Atlas HO scale Trainman plus NRE Genset? Any help would be appreciated. I hear mixed reviews from both Sound not being any good in the sound models to the decoders burning out the ditchlights. Thanks for any help.


----------



## MudbugnTX (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, I found the decoder the the Atlas Gensets.

Brand: MRC
Item # 0001916
http://www.modelrectifier.com/search/product-view.asp?ID=13021

They have changed the speaker design and added an oval one that drops right into the rear weight. The weight has a small square hole at the top and you can use this to pass the wires through to feed back to the decoder. You can cut a small piece of styrene to fit into the top of the weight that acts as a speaker baffle. I just simply taped over the hole after running my two speaker wires and the sound is great. There are 4 screws holding the decoder in place and you can use two of these screws to hold the speaker in place. I chose to tape all 4 corners of the speaker for now to hold it in place. This decoder does have to be wired into the locomotive using the existing wires. You do not have to solder any resistors in place for the LEDS as they are preattached with the new decoder and just drop into place. Mine were already taped to avoid contact with the front and rear weights. Installation was not hard and instructions are straight forward. I found the sound was of high quality compared to earlier reviews of this product. I believe MRC made some changes based on customer reviews and replies. I did have to switch my sounds on the decoder to get the correct genset sounds. I also had to modify a couple cv values to get the ditchlights working properly. No big deal as the cv list is in the manual. Word of warning. These are listed as drop in decoders but what they mean by that is this. You unscrew the original motor board and drops this one in its place. This decoder is cheaper than the Soundtraxx and installs basically the same way.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

The first and last decoder I tried was a mrc motor drive went out and board melted..


----------



## MudbugnTX (Dec 28, 2009)

We have 4 of these in our club that have been running for three years with no problems. We have lost some decoders on locos of all brands but generally it was do to improper wiring or routing of wires under the shell or someone at one time decided to throw a darn DC pack on the mainline while DCC was still on the track and poof!


----------

